# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  ارجو الرددددددددددد و مساعدتى

## nehal mohamed

السلام عليكم 
انا من مصر و المفروض جايه على الصيف اعيش فى دبى ان شاء الله و عندى ولدين و كنت عاوزة اعرف رأيكم فى المدارس دى مدرسة ونشستر و مدرسة ويست منيستر؟؟؟
وسؤال تانى معلش انا ابنى عنده 7 سنوات و التانى 3 سنين بالنسبة لنظام الدراسة فى الامارات كل واحد المفروض يدخل اى صف ؟؟
اسفة للازعاج و جزاكم الله خيرا

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## nehal mohamed

ليه ماحدش رد عليااااا؟؟؟ بليزززززز افيدونى

----------


## nonnajoe

اهلا بيكي يا نهال تنوري دبي و ربنا يعينك ان شاء الله
شوفي يا ستي بالنسبة للمدرستين اللي انتي بتسألي عنهم أنا معنديش عنهم فكرة للأسف بس في حاجة اسمها هيئة المعرفة في دبي أعملي عنها سيرش و فيها تقارير الرقابة المدرسية دا اللينك بتاعها بس شيلي المسافات انا كتبتة كدا عشان يظهر
http://www.k h d a.gov.ae/ar/DSIB/Reports.aspx

بس متتخضيش لما تلاقيهم آخدين مقبول لإن التقييم دا ليه معايير كتيير و مش كلها دقيقة و مهمة بس الميزة اللي فيه انك تقدري تعرفي مستواهم العلمي في مادة مادة 
انا رحت بنفسي مدرسة ويستمنستر بس من 8 سنين حسيت المكان المخصص للعب الولاد صغير قوي وادوني كتيب صغير عن روتين المدرسة اليومي اول حاجة فيه انهم بيقفوا الصبح يغمضوا و يصلوا

"GOD bless my mother GOD bless my .........."
بيكملوا بابايا و كام حاجه تانين " انا عارفة ان دا ممكن يعتبر دعاء عادي جدا و احنا نقولوا بس نفسيا مرتحتش"
في الناحية التعليمية هي جزء من مجموعة جيمس العالمية و المفروض انها مدارس قوية و محترمة و ناس كتيييييير بتشكر فيها و في تأسيسها بس الغالبية العظمى اللي فيها هنود مدرسين و طلبة "انا معرفش دي مشكلة ليكي والا عادي" بس من باب العلم بالشئ كل المدارس اللي مصاريفها معتدلة حتلاقي مدرسينها هنود او باكستان مع العرب طبعا
في الناحية المادية تعتبر من المدارس الرخيصة في المصروفات و اذا مادياتك تسمح في مدرسة كامبريدج هي بردوا من مجموعة جيمس بس مستواها أحسن و هي أغلى من ويستمنستر.

نيجي للسن ابنك اللي 7 سنين ينفع هنا سنة تالتة بس دا لو آخد سنة تانية في مصر لكن لو مش آخدها مينفعش ..يعني بإختصار هو حيكمل شوفي انتي هو في سنة كام و بتاخدي شهادته بعد توثيقها من الخارجية و سفارة الإمارات و يكمل عادي
اللي 3 سنين بيدخل كي جي 1 بس بعض المدارس بتشترط 3 سنين و 6 شهور بس نصيحة ليكي متدخليهوش صغير ممكن تتعبي معاه بعد كده 

نيجي لحاجة مهمه انتي لو بتفكري تدخليهم السنة اللي جاية خلي باباهم لو هو هنا يتابع المدرسة اللي حتقدمي فيها و يقدم عشان تضمني مكان 

ربنا يكرمك و يعينك و يفتحها في وشك و يباركلك و لو عايزة تسألي على حاجة تانيه انا في الخدمة لو عيزاني أسألك على حاجه كده يعني انت تؤمري

----------


## nonnajoe

انا كمان بدور لإبني بس في الشارقة

----------


## nehal mohamed

شكرااا ليكى حبيبتى و ربنا يكرمك و يجازيكى خير و يوفقك فى مدرسة كويسة لابنك ان شاء الله
بس معلش سؤال تانى لو تعرفى اى مدرسة كويسة فى نفس المستوى ده من ناحية المستوى التعليمى و المصاريف ياريت تقوليلى 
و انا فعلا جوزى هناك و سأل فى ويستمينستر و التقديم فى شهر 3 ان شاء الله بس لسه ماعرفش وينشستر امتى 
و لو عارفة الاوراق المطلوبة ياريت تقوليلى 
معلش انا اسفة لازعاجك و تعبك معايا بس انا ماعرفش حد هناك و خايفة اختار غلط 
ميرسى ليكى مرة تانية

----------


## nonnajoe

انا بصراحة للأسف معنديش فكرة خالص عن مدارس دبي انا في الشارقة و حتى في الشارقة مش لاقية مدرسة عدلة بس كمستوى تعليمي عن مدارس دبي ممكن تعرفيه من تقارير الرقابة عايزة نصحتي متحيريش نفسك ولادك لسه صغيرين يعني لو عرف جوزك يخلص موضوع التقديم في وستمنستر اعملي استخارة و دخليهم و دوري براحتك بعد كده و انتي هنا 
في جارة ليا ابنها في دبي كرمل و بتشكر فيها بس انا بصراحة معنديش فكرة خالص 
بالنسبة للورق المطلوب انا أخدت شهادة النجاح ممضية من الوزارة و ختمتها من مكتب المحافظة في عابدين " حسب انتي قاهرة والا جيزة" و بعدين ختمتها من مكتب التصديقات الخارجية في احمد عرابي المهندسين و ختمتها من السفارة و عاوزة اقولك انك لما تتصلي بسفارة الامارات حيقولك تعملي ايه بكل دقة يعني انا اخدت الشهادة و كل ما اروح حتى يقولولي على الخطوة اللي قبلهم على طول و اروح الاقي خطوة قبلها و هكذا فكلمت سفارة الامارات الموظف اللي رد عليا هو اللي قالي خط السير تماما من اوله لآخره و حتحتاجي شهادة التطعيمات خصوصا لإبنك الصغير و شهادة الميلاد و صورة جواز السفر و عليه الاقامة ان شاء الله لما تخلصيها و صور شخصية و صورة اقامة ولي الأمر 
مفيش ازعاج ولا حاجه انتي تؤمري

----------


## huda2011

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله كل المدارس تكون نفس المستوى واكيد هتتعبى شوية على ما انت ترتاحى لمدرسة لان كل راى يختلف عن الاخر ولا تقلقى .

----------


## nonnajoe

المدرستين ليهم مواقع و ممكن تراسليهم تعرفي اي حاجه انتي محتاجاها و الورق المطلوب بعدد النسخ و لو تابعتي فيه حيكتبوا لما يبدأ التسجيل 

http://www.gemseducation.com/MENASA/...1&parentid=143
http://www.gemseducation.com/MENASA/...1&parentid=131

----------


## nehal mohamed

شكرا ليكى nonnajoe و ان شاء الله حعمل بنصحتك و استخير ربنا و اجرب المدرسة و ربنا يقدرلنا الخير احنا و انتى ان شاء الله و ميرسى بجد لاهتمامك و ذوقك

----------


## nehal mohamed

شكرا ليكى huda2011 و ربنا يوفقك و يكرمك ياااارب

----------


## mayzeada

ماشاء الله اول مره الاقي حد بيرد بسرعه انا كمان كنت عاوزه اسأل عن مدرسه وستمنستر انا في الشارقه وبدور لاولادي علي مدسه يتعلمو فيها اللغه الانجليزيه وتكون مستواها كويس انا ولادي منهج امريكي ممكن انقلهم منهج امريكي او بريطاني المهم المدرسه تكون كويسه

----------


## mayzeada

لو عندكو معلومات عن مدارس الشارقه ياريت تفدوني انا سمعت عن مدرسه اقرا بالشارقه منهج امريكي مين يعرفها وشكرا

----------


## nehal mohamed

اهلا بيكى mayzeada و ان شاء الله يفيدوكى و تلاقى مدرسة كويسة لاولادك بأذن الله و يوفقهم و يباركلك فيهم 
بس انا من رأيى ان المنهج البريطانى افضل فى الانجليزى عن الامريكى فلو حتنقليهم مدرسة تانية يبقى شوفى منهج الانجليزى ايه 
بس انا حبيت اقولك رأيى و أراء ناس كتير نصحونى بكده و ليكى حرية الاختيار طبعا حسب رؤيتك انتى 
و ربنا يقدرلك الخير دايما و يوفقك فى اختيارك ان شاء الله

----------


## mayzeada

ميرسي لردك nehal انا بنتي مدرستها هوه منهج امريكي بس نفس منهجها بنت صاحبتي بتدرس في مدرسه منهج بريطاني بتاخد نفس المنهج 
بس انا حابه انقل علي مدرسه معظم الموجودين بيها اجانب مدرسين في الشارقه او دبي اهم شيئ انها تكون مستواها كويس وسعرها مش غالي اوي 

وميرسي اوي علي ردك

----------


## nonnajoe

> شكرا ليكى nonnajoe و ان شاء الله حعمل بنصحتك و استخير ربنا و اجرب المدرسة و ربنا يقدرلنا الخير احنا و انتى ان شاء الله و ميرسى بجد لاهتمامك و ذوقك


ميرسي على ايه ربنا يكرمكم و يعملكم الخير يا رب ان شاء الله

----------


## nonnajoe

mayzeada انا زيك ابني منهج امريكي و فعلا لحد صف سادس مفيش فرق كبير بين المنهج الأمريكي و البريطاني و في مدرسة زي المعرفة مثلا بتدي منهج موحد لحد اعدادية و بعدين بيتفرع الأولاد لبريطاني او امريكي و في مدرسة زي النجاح في ابو ظبي آخده الساينس و الماث امريكي هاركورت و الانجليزي بريطاني ..سلطة .. و في مدرسة زي الشارقة البريطانيه منهجها أضعف من منهجنا في الماث و الساينس بس عندهم تاريخ و جغرفيا بالإنجليزي يمكن يكون صعب شويه ...من ناحية تانيه الأنجليزي عندهم منهج ماكميلان و دا بياخدوه الناشيونال في مصر و في مصر بيزودوا قصه لكن هنا لأ بس ممكن التاريخ يعتبر القصة ... مش عارفه...اذا ولادك صغيرين يعني مش اعدادي او ثانوي ركزي على انك تلاقي مدرسة كويسة أكتر من انك تركزي على نوع المنهج 
انا كمان بدور على مدرسة كويسة في الشارقة لإبني بس مش متوفقة لحد دلوقتي للأسف.. كمعلومات عامة المدارس القوية هي فكتوريا و ويس جرين و دول منهج بريطاني بس مصاريفهم مش قليلة و فيكتوريا كلهم أجانب فعلا و دا أنا سمعته لكن معرفش حد فيهم فعلا 
ممكن تجربي تروحي الإدارة التعليمية هي في شارع الملك عبد العزيز في القاسمية لو تعرفيه ممكن يقولولك المدارس اللي مدرسينها أجانب و بيقولولك رنج مصاريفها 
يا رب يا رب كلنا نتوفق في مدارس كويسة و ربنا يباركنا في اولادنا و يرزقنا برهم جميعا يا رب ان شاء الله

----------


## mayzeada

شكرا لاهتماتك مدرسه ويس جرين كتيييير حلوه وممتازين جدا عن تجربه واحده صاحبتي بنتها درست فيها حوالي 3 سنين بس المصاريف كتير بالنسبه لطفلين طبعا وخصوصا مع الباص لو من غير باص سعرها كويس

----------


## mayzeada

للرفع

----------


## ليندااااا

اللّهم انا نسألُك أن ترزُقَنا حبَّك.. وحبَّ من يُحبُّك
وحبَّ كلِّ عملٍ يُقرِّبُنا الى حبِّك
وأن تغفرَ لنا وترحمَنا
واذا أردت بقومٍ فتنةً فاقبِضْنا اليكَ غيرَ مفتونين
لا خزايا و لا ندامة و لا مُبَدَّلين
برحمتكَ يا أرحمَ الراحمين

----------


## mayzeada

للرفع

----------

